# I'm thinking about going GHG



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Over spring break, I went to cabelas and had planned to buy some duck decoys. I had planned on buying 6 herters ultimate mallard decoys. I like the thought that I can't sink them, and they have that super hard outer shell. I ended up leaving the store with no decoys, because they didn't have any in stock. I think I am glad they didn't have any, because it's given me a lot of time to think it over. I really like the herters, because I know they would last me for a very long time. The thing I don't like is how little detail there is(not that the ducks would notice), how expensive they are, and there is no way of wrapping line around the decoy. I came to the conclusion that I would buy the individually slotted decoy bags. Well, that had that problem solved. Now, I'm wondering if I should just forget herters all together. I am not worried about weight, being as I was only going to use 6 decoys for the majority of the places I hunt.(for big water, I have 6 dozen flambeaus.) I am sick of having to carry my flambeaus in and getting as little quality out of them as I do, so I'm putting them into retirement until I need them for big water. Ok, back to the original question, what should I do? Should I go ahead and buy 6 herters, and then buy some other species from ghg, just to get me up to one dozen. If I did go with herters, from GHG, I would buy 6 oversized mallards. That would come out to be around 100 bucks for that set. And now for the other option, I forget herters, and go strictly GHG. If I do that, I would get one dozen life sized mallards, and then compliment that dozen with a half dozen of either Gadwall, or Ringneck. I may wait a month or two and see what new decoys the come out with and buy another species then, possibly the canvas backs. I appreciate any help, and thanks for reading.


----------



## stoegerman (May 11, 2005)

I don't know if this helps any but I have 20 and a half dozen GHG's. I have hot buys, Life size, and oversize mallards, GWT, BTW, Widgeon, Gadwall, getting shovlers this year. Know I don't take them all out at the same time. I want to do it just once for effect. I do like the GHG.


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Go GHG Man :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just remember, mixture is everything. GHG has great detil and they are affordable. Mix size and species and you will be fine. Price does not always equal better, they just know that they can sell enough at that price to make a profit, think of it in business terms.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

do it! :beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

GHG!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

go GHG, you can check out the avery message boards and try and get a sneak peak at new decoys and future prices.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

GHG would be the best bet, I have 2 dozen of the hot buy and they work great.


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

ghg deks are great i have about 6 dozen my-self, but for real action try cork. they are expensive, but they really bring-em in close.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dunno, if i were you i'd get a dozen of the biggest G&H mallards that you can find. im a GHG sceptic myself, i guess they look ok but i really doubt they will out do G&H.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Geeze... You say that you already have decoys... and noy you need to buy 6 more. :eyeroll: The ducks are not that smart.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I love my GHG decoys they have held up great over he past 3 seasons. I like the removable keels for hunting the feilds.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

I got some of the life sized mallards. Paint come off fast but i repainted them and they look better and should be alot more durable cause i took the time to properly prep and paint the decoy and then used Krylon 1313.


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

I was a skeptic until I tried them. Mallards, gadwall, bw teal, shovelers, pintai life-sizes. Held up great for me and I stored them loose on teh boat floor until hunted. Will definitely be buying more lifesize gadwalls and mallards! Can't WAIT until the specks come out in September!


----------

